# Here's a new numbers/letters game:



## jujube (Dec 18, 2020)

OK, I'll post five of these a day.  Each of the questions below contains numbers and the initials of words that constitute a phrase.  Find the missing word(s).  Example:  "26L of the A" would be "26 Letters of the Alphabet".  Some are easy, some aren't.....  Ready, set, GO!

1.  7 W of the W

2. 1001 A N

3.  12 S of the Z

4.  53 C. in a D (with the J)

5.  9 P in the SS


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

*1. Seven Wonders of the World*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2020)

2. 1001 Arabian nights.

3. 12 signs of the zodiac


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes, yes and yes. Who has 4 and 5?


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2020)

6.  88 P K

7.  13 S on the A F

8.  32 D at which WF

9.  18 H on a G C

10.  90 D in a R A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

6....  88 Piano Keys

7...13. Stripes on the American Flag ?

8......32 Deg at which Water freezes

9....18. Holes on a golf course

10.... 90 degrees in a right angle


The last one nearly got me,..I couldn't think  of the answer


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

Back to 4 & 5  .... 

4.  53 Cards in a Deck   (+ jack)

5.  Planets in the Solar System


----------

